# Is there a shuttle from San Diego to Orange County airport (SNA)?



## Cathyb

I have been 'googling' and cannot find a shuttle to pick us up in Carlsbad and take us to John Wayne Airport in Irvine.  Can someone check in case I am missing the boat somewhere.   Thanks in advance


----------



## Phil B

Cathy
I think PrimeTime picks up in Esc. 
Close, but no cigar.
Phil


----------



## MRSFUSSY

We used Cloud Nine several years ago.


----------



## Fisch

Yes Cloud Nine.  We use them whenever we don't feel like leaving in long term parking.
http://www.cloud9shuttle.com/

Al


----------



## Cathyb

fisch: I couldn't see where they (Cloud Nine) take you to John Wayne Airport -- am I doing something wrong on the site?  Thank you for any help.


----------



## Phil B

Cathy
Prime time does go to John Wayne
Also, Xpress
http://www.primetimeshuttle.com/airportshuttle_SNA.htm

http://www.xpressshuttle.com/orange.htm

Phil


----------



## Rene McDaniel

*Have you considered renting a car?*

Car rental is usually the cheapest way to go.  The shuttle companies usually charge you PER PERSON, so it can add up quick unless you are a party of one!

You can usually rent at the San Diego local car rentals and drop either at John Wayne airport or LAX for no additional drop fees.  Usually about $30-$40 for the 1-day, 1-way rental.  We usually pick up the car in our home town of Escondido, which has lots of choices (Hertz, Avis, Enterprise, etc.)  There should be local rental car offices in either Carlsbad, Encinitas or Oceanside.  I have gotten very good rates by booking Hertz rentals through the AAA website (you have to have your membership number to log in).  We have found the 1-way car rentals much cheaper than airport parking if you are gone more than 8 days.

-- Rene McD


----------



## Cathyb

Rene: Thank you.  We will use your idea on a trip we have for being gone a month - great idea.  We found Holiday Inn near John Wayne has a Park and Fly package where we can leave our car 2 weeks and room rate is $179 which includes shuttle to/from John Wayne. Because of our flight check-in time, I am too nervous to drive the 5 freeway, having to go thru the Immigration Inspection delays (or not knowing if they are open)  and park the car and get to the check-in desk.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

I live in Calsbad, There's a company called expert ride 619-246-1629 that I recently got a coupon for in a mailer that advertises town car or van service to all ariports.


----------

